# Bicycle Computers



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 11, 2005)

To stay in some reasonable shape, I ride bicycles when I'm not skiing or hiking.  In order to keep some sort of record of riding, I use bicycle computers to record time out and mileage rode...

On my road bike I use an AXIOM AO8C computer with cadence function and for both mountain bikes I use Planet Bike Protege' 9.0 which doesn't have a cadence indicator but a thermometer which is helpful for early/late season rides.

Lastly I use a Polar Heart Rate monitor for indoor training...too much to think about when outdoors....

What do you ride with or are considering to ride with?


----------



## twigeater (May 3, 2005)

I haven't started riding yet this year due to a foot injury while on vacation last month...hoping to get out tonight.

I've always used the simple bike computers, but when I finally bought a road bike last year, I got this thing called the "flight deck"  
It tells me many things, but in my trip log I record mileage, avg speed, maximum speed, time pedalled...

I hate to mess it up, cause it is major PITA to reprogram!

 :-?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 3, 2005)

Flight Deck is the Shimano computer...and it works very well when set up properly however, because the sensor mounts to the front wheel it doesn't work with stationary trainers....


----------



## twigeater (May 4, 2005)

all of my computer sensors have been mounted on the front wheel...

I have a trainer, but I hate it - it's boring and I don't feel like I get a good workout.  It was handy when I went to clipless pedals - I practised clipping out on it, and I use it if I need to hold the bike steady. Kind of an expensive stand though...

 :-?


----------



## ga2ski (May 4, 2005)

i don't use comnputers anymore because i have broken 4 of them.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 4, 2005)

twigeater said:
			
		

> ...I have a trainer, but I hate it - it's boring and I don't feel like I get a good workout.  It was handy when I went to clipless pedals - I practised clipping out on it, and I use it if I need to hold the bike steady...



I use a hydraulic trainer and purchased a few of those ride-along-with tapes...after riding with those a few times, it's easy to remember the program and do it to the news or some TV show...I have not yet watched a ski video while riding on the trainer...


----------

